# Two whole loaves of bread



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Friday night while I was at dinner Miles at two entire loaves of white bread!
I had been grocery shopping and had left them on the table, I came home to find nothing left but the plastic. 
He hasn't eaten since then, but other than that he'd been doing fine until last night when he started vomiting up the bread. All day he was his normal hyper-active self. But as the vomiting began he's be come sluggish. And today he's had a touch of diarrhea. He's still drinking his water normally though.
I think he's ok, just has a bad tummy ache from all the bread!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just be careful that he doesn't get a bit of a blockage from the wrappers....
dogs!!! the things they do!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Vomiting up the bread is actually helpful, he needs to get it out of his stomach and not try to disgest. What's left will digest though, he should be ok. 

I had a foster dog eat 18 hot dog buns and a loaf of bread, he swelled up like two watermelons, we gave him hydrogen peroxide right away to induce vomiting, and he looked visibly much happier with an empty stomach!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope Miles feels better soon.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

You may not have seen me on here much recently. My work place blocked GRF, so I can only visit from home now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Vomiting up the bread is actually helpful, he needs to get it out of his stomach and not try to disgest. What's left will digest though, he should be ok.
> 
> I had a foster dog eat 18 hot dog buns and a loaf of bread, he swelled up like two watermelons, we gave him hydrogen peroxide right away to induce vomiting, and he looked visibly much happier with an empty stomach!


Oh my, I hope the foster dog was adopted out with a warning--keep the bread away and off of the countertops! 
Barkley ate one slice of wheat bread a well meaning neighbor left out for the birds (though he gets a lot of rats that way too :yuck. He ended up having doggie digestive issues for about a week. Probiotics helped when we put him back on solid food. He was allergic to the wheat in the bread. 
Toby ate half a cannister of oats and half a jar of peanut butter in a week's span and had major issues. Later he opened and ate an entire jar of honey roasted almonds, then about 1/4 of a Costco size container of Nesquik. After that DH figured out keeping things on the countertops wasn't a good thing. I learned that years ago when he ate my cellphone.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> You may not have seen me on here much recently. My work place blocked GRF, so I can only visit from home now.



How dare they!?!? :


Poor Miles LOL I hope he learns his lesson from this.. though I doubt he will :doh:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> You may not have seen me on here much recently. My work place blocked GRF, so I can only visit from home now.


Haha that is my worst nightmare right there...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I sure hope Miles continues to pass the overdose of bread. These kids of ours..............


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I would call the nearest ER vet. 
Two loaves of bread is a lot of fiber to ingest at once. Too much fiber can cause severe constipation.
And I would worry since a friend lost her dog to bloat after eating an entire loaf of bread.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a naughty Piggy! :no: He won't learn his lesson either. I guess you learned yours. :

Griff on 2 different occasions - about a year apart ate 13 homemade waffles and another time at 15 corn muffins. 

I wouldn't feed him for a day or so - that's a LOT for his belly. Silly pupper!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby only likes sourdough bread, she will leave whole wheat. I was pumping gas once with doggies in the car after grocery shopping and she ate half a loaf while I was standing outside the car! I toasted the first two slices that were left and gave them to DH for breakfast 

Abby was fine.


----------

